# Boat Lift Work Needed - Change Bunks



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a boat lift in Orange Beach near Sportsman's that I want converted to hold my 21' Sea Cat. It has two nice aluminum bunks for a v hull so two more of those should make a cat cradle or I'm open to other solutions. 

You can park 10' from the lift and I'm willing to pay cash for someone to get this job done in the next two weeks. I'm in the area until Friday afternoon May 3rd if you can measure now and complete the job within two weeks. 

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## creole1 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re*

give me a call at 251-979-0342


----------

